# Ringcraft classes in Cambridgeshire?



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone know of any in Cambridgeshire, preferably local to South Cambs/Cambridge?

The only ones I can find are near to Peterborough which are to far out really.


----------

